# ¿Por qué la FNMT no saca una moneda bullion en condiciones?



## crufel (9 Mar 2016)

Veo las Krugerrands sudafricanas, las Golden Eagle de USA, las Philarmonicas austriacas.... ¿Por qué la FNMT no saca monedas bullion de oro y plata en condiciones? Las que sacan conmemorativas suelen ser de mal diseño y con un precio desorbitado para el valor oro-plata que contienen. 
¿No sería posible un Krugerrand español? Me refiero a una onza (oro o plata) con una prima asequible sobre el valor real del metal y con un diseño perdurable en el tiempo para ser bien conocida.

¿No sería una buena manera de que los españoles que quisieran invertir en metales invirtieran en una moneda española y quedara beneficio en el país?


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (9 Mar 2016)

Funcionarios.


----------



## josema82 (9 Mar 2016)

calla calla, que si hicieran replicas en bullion de monedas historicas Españolas me arruino...


----------



## mk73 (9 Mar 2016)

llegaron a sacar los famosos ECUS desde 1989 hasta 1998 si no me equivoco; en plata y oro que contenian una onza troy de plata y las de oro una onza de oro. Con ley de 900 mls para los dos metales. Y al final dejaron de fabricar... no entiendo el por que; igual no tenia mucho exito de venta.


----------



## crufel (9 Mar 2016)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> Funcionarios.



Me parece una mala respuesta, los funcionarios dudo que puedan tomar una decisión así sin una dirección política detras. Crear un bullion "español" sería crear un símbolo nacional, por lo que ya sería útil al país desde ese punto de vista, pero claro, igual a ningún político se le ha ocurrido. En las cuentas suizas sólo hay números.


----------



## Ender2008 (10 Mar 2016)

¿No sería una buena manera de que los españoles que quisieran invertir en metales invirtieran en una moneda española y quedara beneficio en el país?




No interesa que la gente invierta en oro y plata... El Estado no sabe donde esta ese oro y plata que tú tienes !

o


----------



## crufel (10 Mar 2016)

Ender2008 dijo:


> ¿No sería una buena manera de que los españoles que quisieran invertir en metales invirtieran en una moneda española y quedara beneficio en el país?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin embargo en otro países parece ser que sí. Pongo el ejemplo de USA y sus afamadas Golden Eagles o Bujalos. También GB tiene sus britanias.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (10 Mar 2016)

Mientras podais comprar las del resto de paises que mas os da... aunque da envidia que el soberano en UK sea de libre compra venta sin impuestos...

Seguramente al nuevo director de la FNMT le preguntes literalmente lo que pone en el primer post y ponga cara anchoa de no saber a que te refieres...

La FMNT esta 100% politizada en su gerencia y los "expertos" en numismatica dentro de ella no se quienes son, pero deduzco que gente de 23424542 años funcionarios con nulas ganas de cambiar nada...

¿Haberis comparado webs de casas de la moneda mundiales con la FMNT? 

cada vez que entro a la de la FMNT muere un gatito. ::


----------



## crufel (10 Mar 2016)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Mientras podais comprar las del resto de paises que mas os da... aunque da envidia que el soberano en UK sea de libre compra venta sin impuestos...
> 
> Seguramente al nuevo director de la FNMT le preguntes literalmente lo que pone en el primer post y ponga cara anchoa de no saber a que te refieres...
> 
> ...



Pues precisamente porque me pasa como a ti, que me da envidia lo que supone el soberano para los británicos y lo que podría suponer para los españoles un bullion en condiciones. Parece que les mola más el hacer "monedas de colección" como multitud de diseños cutres y que de tantos que no son no se pueden coleccionar y a precios desorbitados. No hay nada para invertir realmente en bullion.


----------



## Bubble Boy (11 Mar 2016)

Porque su negocio es ése, sacar dinero de los 'diseños' y no del valor en metal precioso de la moneda. 

Respecto al "hartista" que diseña sellos y monedas, yo creo que es el del Museo de Cera, que hace tardes en la FNMT.


----------



## dmdp78 (11 Mar 2016)

Hola chavales,
Muy buenas contestaciones y comentarios, cada poco tiempo surge esta misma pregunta en el Foro, yo mismo también me lo pregunte hace muchos años y lo comentábamos en un tema similar, parece ser que nadie conoce la respuesta exacta al por que no se hace una moneda de 1Oz de Oro que de prestigio a España y a la FNMT, es como la extinción de los Neandertales, que cada antropólogo tiene su postura.
En su momento alguien comento que no era "Tradición" el hacer ese "Tipo" de moneda, que las monedas de la FNMT se hacen con los pesos, dimensiones y milésimas de material característicos de las monedas de nuestra historia.
Aunque esta parte sea cierta….. ¡ Que se pierde por realizar una moneda anual Bullion en Oro y Plata !

Mirad que preciosidad, que simple y que contundencia de estilo y diseño, como curiosidad parece que me han echo caso ! como he indicado en otras ocasiones que me gustaría ver en las monedas con todas las leyendas "Mirando" al centro de la moneda, le da autenticidad y simetría, como en ésta moneda de 2016.







*QUE ESPAÑA NO TENGA SU MONEDA TIPO INTEMPORAL ES DE VERGÜENZA.*


----------



## crufel (12 Mar 2016)

Totalmente de acuerdo con dmdp78 y lo cierto es que no habría que romper tradiciones 
¡Si el diseño ya está hecho!

























Las Hispanias Bullion de Oro, con el escudo español o con la cara del rey, da igual, sería un diseño tradicional y aceptado. Les sería hasta difícil fastidiarlo.


----------



## Ulisses (12 Mar 2016)

Ésta es, sin ninguna duda, la mejor onza de plata que ha emitido la FNMT. Lástima que el reverso sea una mierda.


----------



## quaver (12 Mar 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con dmdp78 y lo cierto es que no habría que romper tradiciones
> ¡Si el diseño ya está hecho!
> 
> 
> ...




Un bonito ejemplo:


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (12 Mar 2016)

Roma no permitía a las provincias emitir su propia moneda. De hecho, esta moneda conmemorativa de Hispania se acuñó en la propia ciudad de Roma.

Así que, caballeros, mientras España no recupere su soberanía y sigamos en manos de americanos, alemanes, británicos, o del primero que nos llegue en patera, nos tendremos que conformar con acuñaciones "numismáticas", con € alemanes y con políticos bobalicones.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Mar 2016)

cusbe11 dijo:


> No niego que la FNMT tenga falta de visión y que su gestión (y sus diseños) sea más o menos mejorable, pero al margen de ello, es necesario tener en cuenta que para producir bullion que sea interesante para el potencial comprador es necesario reducir al máximo los márgenes de producción, almacenamiento y distribución, lo que hace necesario realizar tiradas grandes y que haya un gran movimiento de stock producido por una demanda razonable.
> 
> ¿Alguien piensa que ahora mismo hay demanda para una moneda bullion española, a nivel internacional? ¿Qué ofrecería como ventaja frente al resto de monedas que son ampliamente demandadas, comerciadas y reconocidas a nivel mundial? Y sin ir tan lejos, ¿alguien se piensa realmente que en España hay tanta demanda de bullion como para hacer que la emisión de monedas bullion españolas sea rentable? Aquí seguro que más de uno y de dos las compraría, pero dudo mucho que en este país exista una cultura del ahorro y la inversión en metales preciosos que justifique esto, como sí ocurre en otros países. Y, al margen de coleccionistas, a nivel internacional quien compre bullion querrá comprar productos de prestigio y aceptación más o menos contrastados. Olvidándonos del (mínimo o nulo) valor numismático, ¿quién va a comprar bullion español y no Krugerrands o Gold Eagles?
> 
> Tenemos que recordar que las monedas bullion no son más que lingotes con forma de moneda, y dado que estamos hablando de ahorro/inversión/seguro, lo normal es que el que compre bullion tienda a ir a eso, a lo seguro. ¿Qué tendría que ofrecer el bullion español frente al resto de referencias del bullion a nivel mundial?



Fácil, la misma calidad en la aleación de oro y plata que el resto de monedas de bullon, en cuanto al diseño no cambiaría a quien lo hace, tienen personalidad propia de Pepe Gotera y Otilio.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Mar 2016)

Solo saben (intentan) colocar mierda muy por debajo del valor.

Nada q ver con otros paises.
Diseño? De lo peor,da verguenza.


----------



## dmdp78 (12 Mar 2016)

Hola,
Parece que alguien tiene dudas de si se comprarían monedas bullion español, teniendo bullion Ingles, bullion Chino, bullion Canadiense, pues yo creo que si, todos los Españoles y todos los turistas que nos visitan, más todas las personas interesadas en éste tema, la verdad es que no se me ocurre mejor recuerdo de unas vacaciones en España que una moneda buena, bonita y de calidad, ( Un objeto que siempre, en todo tiempo y en cualquier país del mundo tendrá valor constante ).

Suponemos que se podrían adquirir en tiendas numismáticas y en delegaciones del Banco de España en cada provincia…., así a primeras nos podríamos ahorrar los gastos de envío que ahora nos cobran desde tiendas del extranjero,

Lo podríamos comparar con los tomates, Hay tomates Españoles, Italianos, de Marruecos y de chile, ¿ Quien los compra ? El que les guste, el que este mas cercano a su casa, El que vea que tiene mejor sabor…. 

Aquí otra moneda espectacular , impresionante, de cuando éramos la primera potencia del mundo, ( A pesar de haber perdido la parte del Imperio Europeo ) Entonces si se sabía hacer las cosas bien.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (12 Mar 2016)

Ahora que España es un concepto discutido y discutible, no veo a un político progre -progre de derechas o progre de izquierdas, da igual- permitiendo buillon español.

Eso sí. Al buillon catalán, vasco, extemeño o riojano no creo que le falten más de 10 años. Al tiempo.


----------



## Bubble Boy (12 Mar 2016)

Señores, esto es la FNMT; en una serie de sellos que promueve los valores cívicos (fabrican monedas, sellos y lotería), el sello que representa a la creatividad es simplemente un folio en blanco... increíble.


----------



## Ulisses (12 Mar 2016)

La FNMT es una entidad pública empresarial, un lugar maravilloso al que todo hijo, mujer o cuñado de político tiene el deber de acudir en busca de su merecido retiro de por vida.

A veces os preguntáis el por qué de la avidez de los políticos o sindicalistas por pillar puesto, aunque sea sin derecho a sobres o mordidas....

Ésta es la respuesta:

http://webantigua.transparencia.org...etallado_entidades_sector_publico_estatal.pdf


----------



## Haragán (14 Mar 2016)

Una moneda de inversión española me parece una idea de lo más acertada.

Aunque el diseño de "Hispania" que habéis apuntado me parece muy bonito, no puedo dejar de pensar en los columnarios: "la primera moneda global", de los que proviene el símbolo del dollar Los 8 reales columnarios - Blog Numismatico.

Otra historia es el miedo que me da pensar en el diseño que pueda elaborar la FNMT basado en los antiguos columnarios.

Podría acuñarse junto con las cecas sudamericanas en una emisión conjunta, como ya se ha hecho en otras ocasiones.

Las medidas y pesos entiendo que deben ceñirse a la tradición (8 escudos de oro, 8 reales de plata, etc...), lo importante es que el precio fuera lo más próximo al de cotización (los chinos ya pasan de onzas y han sacado sus monedas de este año en gramos, y los soberanos se venden sin problemas aunque su peso sea "poco redondo").


----------



## Sauron1972 (14 Mar 2016)

¿Y una petición tipo change.org?

Se podría pedir una moneda bullion con un valor facial similar a su valor intrínseco en metal con una distribución restringida por persona (2 ó 3 por persona)


----------



## cr0n0 (14 Mar 2016)

Esas monedas bullion las emiten fundamentalmente los países productores de metales preciosos, entre los que no está España. No es su negocio.


----------



## crufel (14 Mar 2016)

Sauron1972 dijo:


> ¿Y una petición tipo change.org?
> 
> Se podría pedir una moneda bullion con un valor facial similar a su valor intrínseco en metal con una distribución restringida por persona (2 ó 3 por persona)



Pues es buena idea. ¿Alguien sabe como se hace? Yo firmo.


----------



## amador (14 Mar 2016)

"Ahí le has dao"



cr0n0 dijo:


> Esas monedas bullion las emiten fundamentalmente los países productores de metales preciosos, entre los que no está España. No es su negocio.


----------



## Haragán (14 Mar 2016)

cr0n0 dijo:


> Esas monedas bullion las emiten fundamentalmente los países productores de metales preciosos, entre los que no está España. No es su negocio.



Que yo sepa, Austria y Reino Unido no son famosas por sus minas de oro y plata, y tienen mucho éxito vendiendo monedas de inversión.


----------



## cr0n0 (14 Mar 2016)

Austria e Inglaterra tienen una gran tradición de emitir monedas bullion y cuentan con miles y miles de inversores que cada año compran sistemáticamente unas cuantas de sus monedas. Desde hace muchos años. Digamos que ése es su negocio.

No es razonable pensar que España (o Francia, o Portugal u otros países), que no ha emitido moneda a peso desde hace 100 años vaya a empezar a hacerlo ahora. Simplemente no es a lo que se dedican. Para que el mercado de inversión en oro/plata tenga en cuenta a un nuevo país que empiece a emitir esas piezas hace falta una inversión fuerte y una cantidad enorme de monedas emitidas. Simplemente no es razonable.

Saludos,
Adolfo


----------



## Haragán (14 Mar 2016)

Austria apenas lleva 25 años vendiendo sus monedas tipo "bullion" (El bullion “Filarmónica” en 1/25 de onza por su XXV Aniversario | numismaticodigital.com), ha sido el diseño y su calidad lo que hace que ahora tengan muchos inversores dispuestos a comprar, no su tradición.

Lo mismo podríamos aplicar a Armenia y sus "Arcas de Noé" o incluso a las tiradas de bullion que se acuñan en Alemania con membrete de otros estados (Elefante de Somalia). La gente las compra porque gustan los diseños y hay seguridad de su composición.

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (14 Mar 2016)

Hola chavales,
Saliéndonos un poco del tema…. Fijaos que pedazo de moneda, que originalidad !!!! no la ha diseñado la escuela de diseño de la universidad de Paris, ¡¡¡ Niue !!! sí Niue. ¿ Que pensaran los de FNMT ?

El “Monopoly” en 1 onza de plata de Niue | numismaticodigital.com


----------



## asnito (15 Mar 2016)

Para que va fabricar bullion si nos vende al doble de precio de una onza la mitad de la plata con las monedas de 30 € que por cierto ya hay fotos de la de este año...(y lo peor que muchos la compraremos).


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Mar 2016)

cr0n0 dijo:


> No es razonable pensar que España ... Para que el mercado de inversión en oro/plata tenga en cuenta a un nuevo país que empiece a emitir esas piezas hace falta una inversión fuerte y una cantidad enorme de monedas emitidas. Simplemente no es razonable.
> 
> Saludos,
> Adolfo



Hola

Y qué hay de la inversión que año tras año realizan con sus blisters de moneda circulante, o la serie de 5 euros "capitales de provincia", por no hablar de las "conmemorativas" que excepto dos o tres, el resto a peso, no valen más.

El problema de la FNMyT viene de lejos, desde el momento en que dió la espalda al coleccionista y trató a este como una fuente de financiación. El negocio de la FNMyT no es crear afición por la numismática, es el de dar "palos" y cuantos más, mejor. Eso sí, luego el stock sobrante para los mayoristas a peso, sin caja ni certificado (por eso la cantidad de anuncios en Ebay de "no caja, no certificado")

Te digo en serio que me da mucha pena ver que alguien ha pagado 45 euros por una moneda de 10 y que a la hora de venderla la oferta más alta que consigue son 15 euros, y eso, excepto con tres monedas de la FNMyT, pasa con todas.

A la Fábrica no le interesa un bullion al peso, no le salen los números, ni más, ni menos. 

Quien tenga ganas de una moneda en especial, por el motivo que sea, yo le recomendaría que esperase un tiempo y visitase las casas de subastas, estoy seguro que por 1/3 del precio "oficial" se la lleva sin mayores complicaciones, son artículos que ni tienen demanda, ni salida. Hace unos años, cuando la plata estaba baja, los cincuentines de 10k ptas, se remataban a 60 - 65 euros, es decir, a facial, y las emisiones desde el 89 de oro... a peso

Por cierto, hoy me llegó al email la siguiente moneda.













Bueno, no se qué os parecerá, pero yo estoy aún alucinando.... hacía tiempo que no veía una moneda tan bonita.

Saludos


----------



## dmdp78 (16 Mar 2016)

Hola,
Pues efectivamente es muy muy bonita, con toda la leyenda mirando hacia el interior y un único dibujo/figura en la cara y la cruz de la moneda, no como en las españolas que empiezan a poner varias figuras perdiendo la belleza y simetría de la moneda.
Pues la verdad es que es incomprensible que no sea rentable hacer una moneda bullion.


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Mar 2016)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola,
> Pues efectivamente es muy muy bonita, con toda la leyenda mirando hacia el interior y un único dibujo/figura en la cara y la cruz de la moneda, no como en las españolas que empiezan a poner varias figuras perdiendo la belleza y simetría de la moneda.
> Pues la verdad es que es incomprensible que no sea rentable hacer una moneda bullion.



Rentable debe ser cuando países como UK, USA, Austria, Australia y las diversas cecas privadas Alemanas se encargan año tras año de "vaciarnos" los bolsillos.

Lo que ocurre, es que el margen de beneficio debe ser mínimo comparado con los que deben obtener la FNMyT vendiendo sus "chapas de inversión" 

Como ejemplo de lo bien que trata la FNMyT a sus clientes... en la pasada feria de Berlín, estuvieron las empleadas del stand, vendiendo las carteras a 35 euros, cuando el precio oficial era de 30. Ya en Madrid, las carteras se distribuyeron a precios muy por debajo a los distintos mayoristas... pues bien, por no llegaba a 25 euros, la podías adquirir directamente a un comerciante. Menuda cara de gili se le debió de quedar a más de uno, y esto, sólo es un ejemplo, en cada emisión hay algo.

Además, tenemos que señalar una tema que quizá se ha pasado por alto, el bullion, además de barato tiene que ser atractivo, y aunque no soy un experto en arte, tengo criterio para diferenciar de una trabajo bien rematado y bueno, vamos a ser benévolos diciendo que los diseños de la FNMyT son cuanto menos, mejorables. 

Dicho esto, mejor que no se metan en aventura alguna, que sigan con sus productos de "inversión" 

Saludos


----------



## crufel (17 Mar 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Rentable debe ser cuando países como UK, USA, Austria, Australia y las diversas cecas privadas Alemanas se encargan año tras año de "vaciarnos" los bolsillos.
> 
> Lo que ocurre, es que el margen de beneficio debe ser mínimo comparado con los que deben obtener la FNMyT vendiendo sus "chapas de inversión"
> 
> ...



¿Y son rentables sus productos de inversión? Yo por lo que leo, los coleccionistas no pican dos veces con los productos de la FNMT, por lo tanto ¿Quién pica comprándolos? Si tan malos son, el negocio no debería de ser rentable, máxime cuando luego se malvenden a mayoristas.


----------



## dmdp78 (17 Mar 2016)

Hola,
Creo que todos los años debería de estar en circulación dos monedas, 
Una intemporal con la cara del Rey y en su otro lado el escudo de España.
Y otra moneda con el diseño artístico en conmemoración de un acontecimiento ó hecho relevante.
Una imagen espectacular para la cruz de la moneda debería de ser un Bisonte de las cuevas de Altamira, recientemente representado en una moneda de 2€ y que sin que sirva de precedente es una preciosidad, éstas pinturan son la obra cumbre del Arte Prehistórico y están en España, a Pablo Ruiz Picasso se le atribuye la frase " Desde las pinturas de Altamira todo es decadencia "







Una moneda de Oro Bullion así con una leyenda normal es su perímetro mirando hacia el interior sin esas estrellas de mierda seria para caerse de espaldas.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Mar 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Y son rentables sus productos de inversión? Yo por lo que leo, los coleccionistas no pican dos veces con los productos de la FNMT, por lo tanto ¿Quién pica comprándolos? Si tan malos son, el negocio no debería de ser rentable, máxime cuando luego se malvenden a mayoristas.



La rentabilidad para ellos está garantizada, desde el momento que al publicar en el BOE la tirada de una serie, añaden la coletilla de "máxima", se desconoce con exactitud el número de piezas acuñadas, con esto quiero decir, que, supongo, que cuando los números no cuadran, se paran las máquinas, no se lanza toda la tirada y luego se pone en mostador. Lo que se vende a granel son restos de stock.

Nuestra "amada" fábrica no es muy amiga de dar datos, y para muestra un botón:
La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre acude a los tribunales para evitar dar datos sobre la moneda del Rey

Debemos tener en cuenta que cuando un coleccionista compra una pieza, serie o lo que sea, no tiene en mente venderlo a corto plazo, normalmente son los herederos los que conocen de la "inversión" del coleccionista, o cuando éste, atravesando un momento dificil, decide recuperar lo pagado, ahí es cuando salta la sorpresa.

Si visitas una feria internacional numismática, puedes darte cuenta que todos los productos de la fnmyt se encuentran en las gavetas de "granel", ojo que también esto sucede con Cecas vecinas... los Portugueses, Italianos o los Estados como San Marino y Vaticano, también tienen piezas que son para dar de comer a parte.

Siempre digo lo mismo, si se compra algo como simple objeto de colección, no tiene otra finalidad que la del disfrute, pero si se piensa algún día recuperar lo invertido, mejor preguntar antes si "eso" tiene salida, si no hay demanda, ya te puede haber costado un ojo de la cara, que no hay nada que hacer. Y te lo dice uno que cuando aún no había cumplido los 18 acudió con sus ahorros a comprarse toda la serie en plata que sacaron en el 89 nada más salir a la calle, cuando el Corte Inglés aún vendían productos numismáticos... mira si ha llovido y mira si debe de ser negocio redondo para que El Corte Inglés cerrase esa línea.... 

Los productos que venden no se revalorizan, excepto un par de piezas, el resto, por debajo del pvp nada más salir, y 1/3 del mismo pasado un tiempo.


dmdp78, esa moneda de Altamira es del 2015. En 2004 Luxemburgo, Finlandia y Grecia acuñaron las primeras monedas de dos euros conmemorativas, de curso legal, la Fábrica acuñó la primera en 2005, dedicada al Quijote, luego vinieron el Tratado de Roma en el 2007, la unión monetaria en 2009, y ya en 2010 con la Mezquita de Córdoba inició una serie denominada UNESCO

http://www.fnmt.es/productos-y-servicios/moneda-y-billetes/moneda-circulante/emisiones-de-2-euros

Falta por añadir la de este año, que salió en los Bancos el pasado 29 de febrero.

Panorama numismático, Noticias, Patrimonio mundial de la UNESCO 2016

Curiosamente los países que emiten bullion no presentan tanta variedad de "productos para coleccionistas" Por la belleza de sus monedas y porque presenta productos a facial (los cobres) siempre tomo como referencia la ceca Austriaca, que encima lanza todos los años la Filarmónica, y desde éste en Platino, además del oro y plata, veamos su catálogo para el 2016:

Austrian Mint

Veamos qué nos depara la fábrica para este año:

http://www.fnmt.es/coleccionista/proximas-emisiones

Como de costumbre, no tiene cerradas todas las emisiones, hay algunas "fijas" que faltan, me remito al 2015.

http://www.fnmt.es/coleccionista/emisiones-2015

Bueno, por mi parte está clara la finalidad de tanta serie y producto...

En serio, si alguno tiene la más mínima duda y tiene una numismática cerca, que un dia pierda 10 minutos, que entre y diga que tiene tal serie, que está interesado en venderla. Luego que nos lo cuente...

Saludos


----------



## dmdp78 (18 Mar 2016)

Hola,
Gracias por el enlace, y desde luego es para llorar,
Esto se hace en Austria, ésto es originalidad y buen diseño aparte del colorido que es espectacular,










Mientras aquí seguimos con la mierda el quijote todos los años, leyendas horizontales, que fealdad de moneda.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Mar 2016)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola,
> Gracias por el enlace, y desde luego es para llorar,
> Esto se hace en Austria, ésto es originalidad y buen diseño aparte del colorido que es espectacular,



Austria tiene unas piezas dignas de admiración.

Por cierto, hoy me escapé un segundillo y me acerqué por la convención que se celebraba en Madrid, poca cosa interesante, pero me llamó la atención el puesto de una mujer que se dedica al euro y a las "ofertas". Tenía un par de paneras, de estas que te ponen en los restaurantes cutres con las siguientes leyendas "Monedas de 10 euros a 16" y otra que decía "Monedas de 5000 pesetas a 37 euros" Eran monedas de "colección" de esas que saca la fnmyt sin estuche ni certificado, algunas sin capsulas, años variados, nada de un año en concreto, variadito.

Si ésta mujer las vende a 37, me apuesto lo que queráis que no las ha comprado a 36. En fin, ahí es donde acaban los productos de la FNMyT, el oro se salva, se vende a spot -5%.


----------



## dmdp78 (22 Mar 2016)

Hola de nuevo ,
Hablando de estuches y certificados, mirad que sencillo y a la vez que bonito, Diseño puro en dos colores aprovechando los dos colores de la señal de tráfico de Australia. Si dan ganas de comprarlo sólo por la caja aunque fuera una onza de chocolate envuelta en papel de Aluminio ! Estoy seguro que si se hace algo así y se pone en las tiendas de recuerdos de todas las zonas turísticas del mediterráneo se venden como rosquillas. 







Y aquí otra monedaka que no tenia ni idea de que existía, es de una belleza impresionante. Se trata del famoso Carlos de Austria pretendiente a la corona de España en la Guerra de Sucesión tras la muerte de Carlos II.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Mar 2016)

dmdp78 Lo que faltaba, que la FNMyT llenase los puestos de recuerdos de los paseos marítimos con sus "hazañas". Eres un cachondo! jajajaj

La "monedita" que has subido, es "crema" anda que no has ido a por cosa vulgar. Yo de los Austrias, cecas y luchas por sucesiones ando flojo, pero pega un vistazo a las monedas de Carlos lll acuñadas en Napoles.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2016 at 01:28 ----------

Añado.. Estaba consultando un blog numismático y me topo con:





Valor facial: 10 euros 
Composición: Plata 925 Peso: 27 g 
Precio: 45€ más IVA






Valor facial: 100 euros Composición: Oro 999 Peso: 6,75 g 
Precio: 375€ 

Vamos.... en su línea...


----------



## crufel (23 Mar 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> dmdp78 Lo que faltaba, que la FNMyT llenase los puestos de recuerdos de los paseos marítimos con sus "hazañas". Eres un cachondo! jajajaj
> 
> La "monedita" que has subido, es "crema" anda que no has ido a por cosa vulgar. Yo de los Austrias, cecas y luchas por sucesiones ando flojo, pero pega un vistazo a las monedas de Carlos lll acuñadas en Napoles.
> 
> ...



Yo en su momento Piqué con las de plata de 2000 pts, pero ¿hay suficiente gente que siga picando hoy con esos precios? ¿Eso se te revaloriza como para pagar tanto sobre el SPOT? ¿Es rentable realmente para el erario público? ¿Tiene aceptación en el extranjero?


----------



## cr0n0 (23 Mar 2016)

> ¿hay suficiente gente que siga picando hoy con esos precios?



Pocos, pero alguno hay. Otros simplemente lo compran como regalo.



> ¿Eso se te revaloriza como para pagar tanto sobre el SPOT?



Esto no se revaloriza una mierda. Dentro de 10 años eso vale lo que pese.



> ¿Es rentable realmente para el erario público?



No.



> ¿Tiene aceptación en el extranjero?



No.

El que quiera comprar "bullion" español puede adquirir monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco (paquillos) o monedas de 25 pesetas de Alfonso XII (alfonsinas) o incluso alguna onza machacada.

Saludos,
Adolfo


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Mar 2016)

Estoy con lo que ha expuesto Cr0n0, excepto a la respuesta de si es rentable para el Tesoro, yo creo que sí. El metal vale lo que vale, el proceso de acuñar una moneda, empaquetado y distribución no le tiene que suponer mucho a la FNMyT, si vemos el precio de venta, beneficio tiene que tener.

Saludos


----------



## Sacaroso (24 Mar 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Estoy con lo que ha expuesto Cr0n0, excepto a la respuesta de si es rentable para el Tesoro, yo creo que sí. El metal vale lo que vale, el proceso de acuñar una moneda, empaquetado y distribución no le tiene que suponer mucho a la FNMyT, si vemos el precio de venta, beneficio tiene que tener.
> 
> Saludos



Si nos atenemos solo al precio de venta tienen que tener beneficio por narices. Otra cosa es si incluimos al personal, pero esos van a cobrar igual trabajando o mirando al techo.


----------



## dmdp78 (26 Mar 2016)

La India, otro país que nos adelanta, :
El banco estatal IOB (Indian Overseas Bank) se ha convertido en la primera entidad crediticia para iniciar la distribución del reciente lanzamiento de monedas de oro de la India: CIG; se trata de la primera oferta nacional de oro por el gobierno. La moneda de oro de la India es de 24 quilates de pureza, pureza de 999 milésimas y tiene el escudo nacional de Ashok Chakra grabado en un lado y la cara de Mahatma Gandhi en el otro.


----------



## crufel (26 Mar 2016)

dmdp78 dijo:


> La India, otro país que nos adelanta, :
> El banco estatal IOB (Indian Overseas Bank) se ha convertido en la primera entidad crediticia para iniciar la distribución del reciente lanzamiento de monedas de oro de la India: CIG; se trata de la primera oferta nacional de oro por el gobierno. La moneda de oro de la India es de 24 quilates de pureza, pureza de 999 milésimas y tiene el escudo nacional de Ashok Chakra grabado en un lado y la cara de Mahatma Gandhi en el otro.



Pues una moneda del país que más oro consume, puede ser algo tentador.


----------



## dmdp78 (27 Mar 2016)

Pues de eso se trata de importar oro a granel en lingotes, lo haces monedas y te llevas una parte, ya sabes, el que parte y reparte se lleva una parte, 
Los de FNMT ni se enteran ni quieren enterarse.
Ademas es una buena forma de distribuir riqueza a las familias, siempre es una reserva de valor, es lo que tiene el Oro, que ni se puede beber ni fumar, de lo contrario siempre esta el cuñado tonto que se gasta la fortuna familiar en payasadas y memeces varias.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Abr 2016)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Porque su negocio es ése, sacar dinero de los 'diseños' y no del valor en metal precioso de la moneda.



Efectivamente, nuestra FNMyT es una entidad pública empresarial, con personalidad jurídica pública diferenciada, patrimonio y tesorería propios.

Sus objetivos no son el de fomentar el que los ciudadanos adquieran metales preciosos monetizados cercanos a cotización, sino el de incrementar beneficios.

Aún así, y viendo los diseños, mejor que sigan con sus "proyectos", si sacasen un bullion, dudo mucho que tuviera algo de aceptación.


----------



## elKaiser (3 Abr 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> dmdp78 Lo que faltaba, que la FNMyT llenase los puestos de recuerdos de los paseos marítimos con sus "hazañas". Eres un cachondo! jajajaj
> 
> La "monedita" que has subido, es "crema" anda que no has ido a por cosa vulgar. Yo de los Austrias, cecas y luchas por sucesiones ando flojo, pero pega un vistazo a las monedas de Carlos lll acuñadas en Napoles.
> 
> ...



Vaya pasada !!!; con las 600 Tm de oro que vendió Zperro, habia para hacer una tirada bullion en condiciones, pero claro, entonces nos beneficiariamos los coleccionistas, no los amiguetes intermediarios de estas operaciones.


----------



## crufel (3 Abr 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Efectivamente, nuestra FNMyT es una entidad pública empresarial, con personalidad jurídica pública diferenciada, patrimonio y tesorería propios.
> 
> Sus objetivos no son el de fomentar el que los ciudadanos adquieran metales preciosos monetizados cercanos a cotización, sino el de incrementar beneficios.
> 
> Aún así, y viendo los diseños, mejor que sigan con sus "proyectos", si sacasen un bullion, dudo mucho que tuviera algo de aceptación.



¿Pero de verdad son rentables? Es que todo coleccionista/comprador de monedas que conozco huye de estos modelos de la FNMT. O alguien desconocido compra o aquí hay algo raro. La gente que picó con las monedas de plata de 2000 en su momento, que fueron legión, hoy no pican de nuevo.
Quizás por eso la FNMT no quiere que sus cuentas salga a la luz.


----------



## crufel (25 Abr 2016)

Y en otros países la demanda de Bullion se dispara, mientras en España no se cubre este negocio.

Citando a fernandojcg:



> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Simplemente, BRUTALES... Así se pueden calificar a las ventas de las Eagles de Oro americanas. Según uno de mis contactos en los EE.UU., en las tres primeras semanas de Abril se han vendido 87.000 Onzas... Y en el período que va de Enero-Abril: 333.000 Onzas. Y no hay "color" si lo comparamos con el mismo período del pasado año 2015: 175.000 Onzas. Está claro que hay un fuerte movimiento de compra de FÍSICO e imagino que debido a las mismas "percepciones" que venimos vertiendo en este hilo. Bueno, en cuanto me pasen un enlace sobre este tema ya os lo colocaré.





---------- Post added 25-abr-2016 at 01:34 ----------




Sauron1972 dijo:


> ¿Y una petición tipo change.org?
> 
> Se podría pedir una moneda bullion con un valor facial similar a su valor intrínseco en metal con una distribución restringida por persona (2 ó 3 por persona)



A todo esto ¿Alguien conoce el email de la FMNT para preguntarles y de paso, darles la coña un poco sobre el asunto? IGual si reciben un aluvión de emails, algo se les remueve.


----------



## crufel (30 May 2016)

Me autocito con lo del email de la FNMT


----------



## Sauron1972 (30 May 2016)

Nada. yo no he visto ni un e-mail.

Todo lo más, números de teléfono:

Contacto - FNMT


----------



## chema1970 (30 May 2016)

*Contacto*

Hay un formulario de contacto con posibilidad de sugerencia en esa página q gaspyesto...


----------



## crufel (26 Dic 2016)

Sigo pensando que sería interesante.


----------



## crufel (20 Ene 2018)

Es una lástima que no sea haga.


----------

